# Struggling with Xen - system crashes.

## flyz

Hi. I'm running gentoo-sources-3.0.3 dom0-enabled kernel under xen hypervisor v4.1.1 and I'm suffering from two problems:

1) (not really important) It appears that i have no paravirtualization mode, though `zgrep -i paravirt /proc/config.gz' returns

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST=y
> 
> CONFIG_PARAVIRT=y
> 
> # CONFIG_PARAVIRT_SPINLOCKS is not set
> ...

 

What's wrong here?

2) When creating a domU VM (using fullvirt aka HVM) computer instantly hangs and after a second reboots.

I think it's got something to do with either misconfiguration or faulty hardware. Does anyone have ideas how to fix this? TIA.

Just in case, I've got ASUS P6T SE motherboard, core i7 920 cpu, nVidia GeForce 9800GT graphics card, if that helps..

----------

